# Air wire gp38 drop in power switch



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi all I have a gp38-2 drop in board the the power switch has come apart looking to replace it I think it's the main power one. Anyone know what type switch slider is used is it a dpdt on on switch or on off. Also is the p8 sound switch a on on or on off. It failed in a way that's hard to test with a meter. 

Thanks Kevin.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Kevin,

Why not send the card back to AirWire for repairs and validation? I have found the charges for repairs to be zero to more than fair IMO. By the time you source a switch or two add shipping and handling your probably plus $15.00. Is it known that the only problem is of the broken switch, board works otherwise?

I have several boards at my shop, I might be able to identify the switch(s).

Michael


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Kevin
I just pulled one out of the box. they are the same switch. center common DPDT so it is a on-on


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Michael this is basically a board I messed up sent it in once and fired an amp on it going to see if I can repair it. Also I could use the switch on some other projects. So if I can't fix it it's not a big deal to me. Thanks for the info.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Dick thanks for the switch info that helps.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a pretty sad state of affairs to have these switches fall apart.

How old is it, and was this caused by physical damage?

If not, I am sure AirWire wants to look at it to see defective parts.

Greg

p.s. oops... see you answered my questions above, damage apparently caused by you... don't know how I missed your posts sorry


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Kevin
both switches are part of chg. system they both have to be off to be able to charge battery. as far as i can tell it is a mouser 506-SSA22

have fun dick


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Kevin,

Couldn't find any identifying marks or p/n #'s on switches, they do appear to be DPDT, ON-ON and as suggested are one and the same switch in both locations.

Seems like a pretty robust SMT switch, how did it come to fail?

Michael


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Michael

Trying to remember what happen all i can remember was i had the board out looking over the power amp that i had just made smoke from and then i noticed one of the covers of the switches was in my hand on my unit the cover is not soldered in place but normally i haven't seen that happen on the few boards i have.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

normally the covers are just crimped in place, the guts are plastic, so no way to solder the cover to anything, you don't want the cover soldered to any of the switch contacts.

Is the plastic melted? Maybe a short overheated the contacts in the switch and melted the plastic, releasing the cover.

Greg


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks all for the help and info.

Greg there was no signs of melting i'm guessing when i fired an amp and had the board out that i got the switch cover caught on something and pulled it off had a few breaks on the side of the pcb on the switch terminals. I was able to use a switch from an old Crest Track Side TE the older model not the Revolution type. It's matched right up and was a On On switch.  

I had fired one of the Light control amps blew the side out of the amp and once i got it removed found i burned the trace and the pin hole at least the trace was easy to remove and replace with a Wire it was only the power feed trace to the amp. I replaced both to be safe and remove the light connectors I had tired to solder directly to one of the pins to use in a old gp 38-2 older style chassis wiring and i bridged two of the pins oops. Remove all the pins and connectors got everything replace and re solder and the unit now works without the smoke from the amp had voltage on the motor wires and the light pin outs.  

Thanks for the info you guys helped me with.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad it worked out!

Greg


----------

